# reciprocating part



## southerner in the north

Hi everyone!

Could you help me translate this into Spanish?

_The piston, *being a reciprocating part*, is normally grouped with the crankshaft in a theoretical breakdown of the engine into basic components. _

It's from an overhaul manual. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## frida-nc

Reciprocating might mean that it "interacts" with the other part, the crankshaft.
El  pistón, que ineractúa con el cigueñal, se coloca cerca de /agrupado con él

Saludos.


----------



## jaimichu

Yo no lo entiendo así. Para mí reciprocating en este caso hace referencia a un movimiento oscilante o de vaivén, como es el caso del pistón.


----------



## frida-nc

Si, es éso. Concuerdo con tu definición de "reciprocating."
Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reciprocating_motion
"Movimiento reciprocante" existe en español, pero no todos lo aceptan. Sin embargo, la definición dada puede sugerir otras traducciones.)

Tengo que comentar: No me explico por qué la característica del vaivén sea importante para agrupar el pistón con el cigüeñal (giratorio). Pero bueno...


----------



## Cubanboy

jaimichu said:


> Yo no lo entiendo así. Para mí reciprocating en este caso hace referencia a un movimiento oscilante o de vaivén, como es el caso del pistón.



Concuerdo con tu traducción:

movimiento oscilante o de vaivén.


También lo he traducido:


movimiento alternativo (en dos direcciones opuestas).


*Hola, Frida, considero que debes pasar este post a Specialized Terminology y lo estoy reportando en este momento.

Saludos.


----------



## pacovidal

Como ingeniero, yo diría motor alternativo, movimiento alternativo, o en todo caso, movimiento de vaivén, pero no oscilante.

_The piston, *being a reciprocating part*, is normally grouped with the crankshaft in a theoretical breakdown of the engine into basic components. _


El pistón, por ser una parte de movimiento alternativo, se agrupa normalmente con el cigüeñal en un despiece (teórico) del motor en sus componentes básicos.

(I assume that in this case "theoretical breakdown" is some kind of list of components or an "explosion" schematics or something like that. It's not a real breakdown = avería)


----------



## jaimichu

Muchas gracias Paco:

Siempre se agradece contar con la opinión de un experto 

Por lo menos no iba muy desencaminado...

Un saludo,

Jaime


----------



## Lord_Vitor

southerner in the north said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Could you help me translate this into Spanish?
> 
> _The piston, *being a reciprocating part*, is normally grouped with the crankshaft in a theoretical breakdown of the engine into basic components. _
> 
> It's from an overhaul manual.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 The correct traslation is: El pistón, como pieza recíproca, normalmente está agrupado con el cigüeñal en el desgloce teórico del motor como componentes básicos.
In the aviation field, a piston engine is called "reciprocating engine" due its internal parts move up and down alternatively while running so in latin america is colled "motores alternativos ó recíprocos".

I hope this is useful to you.


----------



## jaimichu

The correct traslation is: El pistón, como pieza recíproca, normalmente está agrupado con el cigüeñal en el desglo*s*e teórico del motor como componentes básicos.
In the aviation field, a piston engine is called "reciprocating engine" due its internal parts move up and down alternatively while running so in latin america is colled "motores alternativos ó recíprocos".

I hope this is useful to you.


----------



## pacovidal

Te aconsejo no usar lo de "pieza recíproca" Estoy convencido de que ningún ingeniero o mecánico entendería a qué te refieres. 

En España al menos, la relación de piezas de una máquina que puede aparecer en una lista o un plano se llama despiece más que desglose.

Saluditooooos


----------



## Lord_Vitor

pacovidal said:


> Te aconsejo no usar lo de "pieza recíproca" Estoy convencido de que ningún ingeniero o mecánico entendería a qué te refieres.
> 
> En España al menos, la relación de piezas de una máquina que puede aparecer en una lista o un plano se llama despiece más que desglose.
> 
> Saluditooooos


 
Tú lo digiste hemano, en España, aquí en México es desglose y quisá en vez de pieza recírpoca (tienes toda la razón) podría decirse "pieza de un motor recíproco", cuyo témino "recíproco" es correcto en la aviación mundial, en cuyo campo llevo más de 25 años, certificado ante EASA y FAA y con gusto podré asesorar al que guste, ya que aquí nunca se acaba de aprender y me incluyo. Saludos cordiales.


----------

